# Breeding Advice



## x0jennalee0x (Aug 25, 2019)

So, I haven't really attempted breeding yet, but I really want to. I currently have a few different species. I'm really just looking for any tips and advice when it comes to breeding and what to expect. 

Thanks guys!


----------



## Jaywo (Aug 25, 2019)

They all have their own needs but the general info is the male may take 2-3 weeks after last molt and the females 4-5 weeks after last molt. The challenge is getting a pair at the right timing. Siblings first generation may not produce good yields.


----------



## Mystymantis (Aug 28, 2019)

If you do decide to breed, make sure the female is well fed, and even eating something when you introduce the male. There are a few ways to introduce the male to the female. You can put both into a very large cage, net cage works well, and make sure they have food. And watch and let nature take its course.

Another way to do it is to place the female on an object in a room and then put the male near or behind her and let them free roam. It is best to use a room that you can close the door and has no dangers for the mantis in it. A bathroom or room with closed windows and no really hard to reach areas is best. I usually place the female on top of her cage, and then put the male behind her and watch and wait. Make sure the female does not see the male and act aggressively toward him.

Also it is advisable to put the pair together at a time you will be able to watch them closely. Because there is a risk the female may eat the male.

Keeping a close eye on them is very important whatever approach you try because the female may try to eat the male if she is not ready or just because she is hungry.

Another thing to watch for is to wait for your female to exhibit calling behavior. This usually happens at night. It is when the female arches her abdomen downward  away from her wings. That means for sure the female is ready to mate and trying to attract a male.

Once the male mounts on top of the female he should be relatively safe as long as the female is not trying to get him off. Mating once connected usually takes anywhere from 3 to 8 or more hours.

Mating mantises can be a tough responsibility. Mating if successful will make a ton of babies, so be sure you are ready to handle all the little nymphs when they hatch.

And NEVER release any nonnative mantises.

Hope this helps. Good luck!


----------



## x0jennalee0x (Aug 28, 2019)

Yes, this helps a lot. Thank you so much!


----------



## The Mantis Menagerie (Aug 29, 2019)

Mystymantis said:


> And NEVER release any nonnative mantises.


Very important!!! They are technically illegal due to the environmental risk.


----------



## x0jennalee0x (Aug 29, 2019)

The Mantis Menagerie said:


> Very important!!! They are technically illegal due to the environmental risk.


Lol.. I know this.


----------



## The Mantis Menagerie (Aug 29, 2019)

x0jennalee0x said:


> Lol.. I know this.


Okay. So far, the USDA has not really bothered to go after hobbyists, but if their theories on mantids were proved right, then they would likely come after exotics more.


----------



## mantisfan101 (Sep 1, 2019)

The Mantis Menagerie said:


> Okay. So far, the USDA has not really bothered to go after hobbyists, but if their theories on mantids were proved right, then they would likely come after exotics more.


IS there any possible chance that any mantids could be deregulated? There's tons of species that have been here in the US way longer than one can imagine and not once have they ever posed a single threat...also, why are they regulated? Is it because they pose a threat to pollinators, particularly bees?


----------



## hysteresis (Sep 2, 2019)

Blanket policies of The New World.

Easier to prohibit than evaluate on a species by species basis.


----------



## minomantis (Sep 2, 2019)

I think another big idea that I learned is have patience. 

Breeding is super excited and fascinating to watch, but there is no need to rush the process. I’m sure we’ve all been guilty of putting a pair together sooner than they should have been just to see and you should never really do that. 

Allow nature to happen naturally. Feed both of them well, but mainly the female, study them so you know what behavior you should be looking for, video tape them because you may catch a mating ritual. (I’ve only witnessed a mating dance from a Chinese male)

Also, be easy on yourself. If she eats the male, it happens. Maybe not the desirable outcome but it can happen. You can do everything right a something still may happen. Enjoy the process! Good luck!!


----------



## The Mantis Menagerie (Sep 4, 2019)

mantisfan101 said:


> IS there any possible chance that any mantids could be deregulated? There's tons of species that have been here in the US way longer than one can imagine and not once have they ever posed a single threat...also, why are they regulated? Is it because they pose a threat to pollinators, particularly bees?


Exactly, some mantids are descendants of mantids brought long before the regulations existed. The supposed threat to pollinators is the USDA’s reason for regulating them.


----------



## mantisfan101 (Sep 4, 2019)

The Mantis Menagerie said:


> Exactly, some mantids are descendants of mantids brought long before the regulations existed. The supposed threat to pollinators is the USDA’s reason for regulating them.


It's really quite non-sensical when you think about it; I heard that this was also the reason why assassin bugs were regulated(there's only a couple species that mimic bees to hunt them). For states such as Florida, California, Texas, and others that are constantly exposed to warmer temperatures, the regulations could still be imposed but for states like Ohio, Minnesota, NEw York, etc, tat get harsh winters, I doubt that they'd manage to survive. Also, the chance of a bright pink hymenopus being able to make it to an adult without being picked off by some bird or mouse is also really low. If any tropical species manages to escape, I'd doubt that they'd even manage to make it without being eaten by predators.


----------



## The Mantis Menagerie (Sep 4, 2019)

mantisfan101 said:


> It's really quite non-sensical when you think about it; I heard that this was also the reason why assassin bugs were regulated(there's only a couple species that mimic bees to hunt them). For states such as Florida, California, Texas, and others that are constantly exposed to warmer temperatures, the regulations could still be imposed but for states like Ohio, Minnesota, NEw York, etc, tat get harsh winters, I doubt that they'd manage to survive. Also, the chance of a bright pink hymenopus being able to make it to an adult without being picked off by some bird or mouse is also really low. If any tropical species manages to escape, I'd doubt that they'd even manage to make it without being eaten by predators.


All exotic insects that are generalist predators are regulated for the pollinator risk, regardless of whether the species actually live in habitats where they could eat pollinators. I think the biggest aspect that makes the mantis regulations seem illogical is the fact that oothecas are suspended from objects, meaning the eggs have very little insulation from the cold. The predation aspect is harder to predict as who knows if an orchid mantid's colors actually attract the attention of US birds. Our birds might ignore the mantids thinking they are just a flower.


----------



## mantisfan101 (Sep 4, 2019)

The Mantis Menagerie said:


> All exotic insects that are generalist predators are regulated for the pollinator risk, regardless of whether the species actually live in habitats where they could eat pollinators. I think the biggest aspect that makes the mantis regulations seem illogical is the fact that oothecas are suspended from objects, meaning the eggs have very little insulation from the cold. The predation aspect is harder to predict as who knows if an orchid mantid's colors actually attract the attention of US birds. Our birds might ignore the mantids thinking they are just a flower.


That is a good point. However, wouldn't this make tarantulas, scorpions, and centipedes all illegal too? Also, what about various spiders, especially huntsman or orb-weaving spiders? I see this as a greater threat since they are far more likely to easily hunt down pollinators.


----------



## The Mantis Menagerie (Sep 4, 2019)

mantisfan101 said:


> That is a good point. However, wouldn't this make tarantulas, scorpions, and centipedes all illegal too? Also, what about various spiders, especially huntsman or orb-weaving spiders? I see this as a greater threat since they are far more likely to easily hunt down pollinators.


Theoretically, yes. For some reason, though, arachnids (besides mites) do not fall under USDA jurisdiction.


----------

